# Betta Pixelated Art



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, I saw these pixel art things and I thought , "Why not do it myself?" and I did not copy them. If you compare, mine is more simple. When requesting, please check to see how many requests are there and look at the model. This is what most will look like. I have made a template and most look like this. I can only do a few a day so its first come, first serve. And this is for a limited time only.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, since nobody's asking, I'm calling it a day. If I get requests, I'll do it the next day.


----------



## ccam7591 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi! Can you do my new betta, Moonlight? He's a double tail (the pic's below) Hope that's okay, thanks!!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

You are lucky I didn't turn my PC off! I'll start now!


----------



## ccam7591 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great, Thanks!!!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll finish the next day... sorry.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

heres a sample


----------



## ccam7591 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ooo, cool!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! Could you do the guy in my avatar? He is just an orange betta. I don't have any side pics of him. Is that okay?


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry i was late but ok...


----------

